# best way to fix rot/ rust



## if its rubbin its dubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

i have a couple fist size rot spots on my floor boards...wondering what the best way to go about it would be...i dont want to replace them or spend a lot of money
i have some ideas but im just wondering what other people have done.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: best way to fix rot/ rust (if its rubbin its dubbin)*

Im in the same boat as you. I would cut and weld in some new metal


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: best way to fix rot/ rust (no_cash)*

best way is to cut and weld. if you want a cheap temporary solution, cut/grind all the rust out and then lay fiberglass with por15. i did that on my daily to pass inspection and it's held up for over 3 years.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: best way to fix rot/ rust (zero.)*

If you don't have access to welding equipment, Eastwood makes a nice kit using panel adhesive and pop rivets. 
http://www.eastwood.com/autobo....html


----------

